# Wangan Mid Night Club engine plaques



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hiya All

we are introducing a range of Mid Night Club items to our shop shortly. Ubber cool must have items for your Skyline.

Google Mid Night Club - Wangan :knee7rm:

sorry for the poor picture. The engine plaques are hand crafted, these are engraved items and not cheap vinyl stickers plonked onto a piece of alloy plate.

You can view this item on our show car at JAE this weekend.

Mid Night Club - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

I like how much?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Here it is insitu

they come numbered as part of a run. i.e 001, 002, 003 etc.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Price please Dave


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Juat firming up the price £50-60. Each has its own unique production no' engraved into it. They will be available through our webshop from wednesday. Loads of interest from JAE so get in early with your order please.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Now available, though ltd supply so please be in quick if you want one:thumbsup: Also, slightly less than we thought so even better value:thumbsup:

TheGTRShop.com


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Ordered mine  :squintdan


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Initial P! said:


> Ordered mine  :squintdan


great stuff, these look the mutts and we had great feed back at JAE:thumbsup:


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Still waiting for delivery... :sadwavey:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Initial P! said:


> Still waiting for delivery... :sadwavey:


they will all be going out shortly:clap:


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Received today well packaged up :clap:. Very nice plaque and something a bit different


----------



## turbolyle (Apr 25, 2009)

looks nice, fare play.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

latest batch now available.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

6 left of the final run of 20. No more in this style afterwards. Only 20 ever to be manufactured!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Can you make me one, I'd like number 23 (instead of stopping at 20). pretty please


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

watch out, you may get your cars vandalized or burned into the ground sporting one of these :smokin:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> Can you make me one, I'd like number 23 (instead of stopping at 20). pretty please


Hi John

the plaques are nearly all sold. I can ask the guys who made them though if they can do a one off.


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Would be cool if you could get an oil filler cap made primarily showing the Japanese text (centered) with the Midnight Club writing done smaller in the same black font as the engine plaque underneath. Polished finished finish perhaps. That would make a nice filler cap:smokin:.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

souroull said:


> watch out, you may get your cars vandalized or burned into the ground sporting one of these :smokin:


I know two of the original members so will ask them to make sure it doesn't happen


----------

